# Itunes mode d'emploi



## jose70 (30 Janvier 2010)

comment supprimer ma bibliothèque itunes??? au secours!!


----------



## arbaot (30 Janvier 2010)

http://forums.macg.co/aide-itunes/


----------



## r e m y (30 Janvier 2010)

Etonnant comme Appel au secours... habituellement c'est la question inverse qui fait l'objet d'un SOS

T'as la police Hadopi qui sonne à ta porte?


Tu sélectionnes tous les titres présents dans iTunes (cmd-A sur Mac  ctrl-A sur Windows) puis Suppr ! et tout est supprimé.


----------

